# I'm new here & just found out i'm pregnant



## Chrissie (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi 

I'm new to this forum i'm Type 1 for 15yrs & have been using a pump for 3 1/2yrs. I've just found out i'm pregnant about 5weeks i think. I've been going to to pre-pregnancy clinic for 6 months & got the go ahead to start trying the begining of dec so i'm really surprised & delighted that i've fallen pregnant so quickly. It's just very daunting & scary. 
Chrissie


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Chrissie, welcome to the forum And congratulations!!! We have a number of pregnant ladies currently at various stages, so you are not alone!


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Chrisse and a warm welcome to the site, congratulations on the pregnancy,have a browse around the pregnancy section it is great, like all of us hehe


----------



## Admin (Jan 18, 2010)

*Congratulations!!*

My lil one is 6 months old and is the best thing that has ever happened to me - every day I marvel at him! My birth story is further down the message board - I never went to a pre pregnancy clinic but luckily all went well! I am really chuffed for you and glad you have found this board - I could have done with it when I was pregnant! Hence I started it! Keep us posted and don't be afraid to ask anything at all -


----------



## am64 (Jan 18, 2010)

wooooo yet another baby to come...welcome to you and your bump...and good luck!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Chrissie, I have been type 1 for about 14 years and am also 5 weeks pregnant!!!

I went to the pre-pregnancy clinic for about 9 months before I got my hba1c down low enough to get the go ahead to start trying, then it took about 6 months to get my BFP.

How are you doing?  I am still wavering between being absolutley over the moon, and absolutely terrified, it is such a big responsibility.  I had my first appointment at the ante-natal clinic today, which to be honest was a bit of a waste of time.  They did not have my notes, and did not take any blood at all - I thought they would at least do an hba1c.  I have got an appointment for my early scan though - 3 weeks today!!  So excited/terrified about that.

I am not on the pump unfortunately.  I have been approved for one but I did not manage to get to the top of the v long waiting list before getting pregnant.  

Feel free to PM about anything.  It will be good to share how we are feeling about everything.


----------



## bev (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Chrissie and welcome to the forum

There are a few on here now who are pregnant so i am sure you will get loads of advice and congratulations on the babyBev


----------



## Chrissie (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for all your messages it's nice to know there is somewhere i can come & find people who have had a baby or are currently pregnant for some advice & support! 

Rachelha i also swing between been feeling stupidly happy & compleatly freaked out! I emailed my Diabetic team to let them know & i think they've just managed to freak me out even more they want BS levels less than 5 before meals & less than 7 1hr after meals I'm just really worried that for the past 3-4 days my BS has risen 10-18 mid-morning so i'm going to increase my basal rate. I had a clinic appointment booked for 2 weeks time, but they are going to see me this week i can't make the appointment tomorrow as they only asked me at 6pm tonight & i work full time. It is also very reassuring knowing that we are at a similar stage feel free to private message me too.

Sorry i seem to have waffled on!! But thanks again to everybody 

Chrissie


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Chrissie,

Welcome and congratulations I bet you are delighted it happened so quickly! I'm 37 weeks + 2 days so I'm a few days off being induced but if you want to ask anything or want to have a chat just pm me i'm always logging in. I've only been diabetic for almost two years now so you've got a few years on me  I hope things go well for your first appointment of many.

Emma x


----------

